# Test Prop and NPP cycle



## MountainGoat (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi Guys

I would like some input either from experience or knowledge about my upcoming cycle.

*[email protected] 300mg weekly*

*
Test [email protected] 200mg weekly.*

*
*

Npp 3 jabs a week (monday, wednesday and friday) and test prop twice weekly monday and friday.

Im using the test on a low and not as the core.

Situation; I have npp for only 7 weeks and the test for about 9 weeks.

Currently thinking about running the test for the full 9 weeks.

This will be my 3rd cycle in the last 2 years.

*Me*

*
*

*
*Genrally in good shape and eating clean.

*Finally a question *i need some input on: Should i use an AI to limit any dht from the test or can i do a simple nolva for pct?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Think Clomid would be alot better for pct IMO most used, some HCG would also be a idea since you wanna recover as fast as possible to keep most gains.


----------



## pete g (Feb 11, 2011)

If possible I would try and get some more test prop, twice weekly really isnt enough imo, ed or e3d is max I would leave it. If not maybe lower the dose slightly to 75mg and jab same time as npp.

Pct.... Would definitely run clomid alongside nolva, I always use hcg also just to get the nuts back online so to speak


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

100mg of each e2d would be a bit better

if you really want to run prop so low, do it along with npp, so 300mg a week

1-7 npp and 1-8prop will help you to start pct properly

hcg and clomid for pct , nova


----------



## MountainGoat (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks Guys

What dose would i run clomid alongside the nolva?

Can i do without the hcg?

* may tweek cycle to 300mg of each a week, at 3 shots weekly, taken same days and run the Prop 1-2 weeks past the NPP.


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

Good decision

Clomid generally at 50mg will be fine, but few first days at 100mg may help a bit

HCG through out whole course would prevent your testicles from shrinking, and thats the best option,

you can aswell run hcg just during last two weeks to bulid back testicles mass, up to you but its always better to prevent than cure


----------



## MountainGoat (Nov 2, 2009)

What kind of dosage would i be looking at hcg?

Thinking about running it from week 6 threw to end of pct? or finishing a week before pct ends?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Run more test than NPP is my recommendation as the NPP will shut you down quick hard. I had achey balls within weeks.

I ran this a couple months back but got some epic hairloss from the NPP so had to stop (my own fault as the nandralone couldnt reduce due to dutasteride). It is a good combo though.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Id definatly get some caberjoline. I find deca or NPP is a bugg3r for progesterone.


----------



## MountainGoat (Nov 2, 2009)

My first cycle with nandrolone, so not sure what to expect!

However i do not want to up the dosage of the Test as i wana see how i get on with the NPP..

@Superhorse....whats dutasteride?? and have you used nandralone before or was that your first cycle?...hence the sides??

Still waiting for some dosage and length of time on the hcg for recommended use in this cycle??

Oh yeh and what abt teh clomid 50mg p/d.....for how long would this be run?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Not my first cycle.dutasteride stops the majority of hair loss on test but also stops nandralone from a5 reducing so it can be a bit harsh.

Strong chance npp will kill your sex drive if you take more of it than test....hcg at 500 a week is what I do


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

As said you want your prop mon wed fri too if not every other day and try and run a little more test tha npp doesnt have to be alot more imo just a little 100mgs will be enough to keep libido sound imo.

Nice cycle though enjoy


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

Dont botter with higher test dose, it may help - may not , and in case of libido/erection issues get some cabergoline, that will do the trick


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

100mg of each Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and see how you get on.

wouldnt reach for libido boosters until you know you need them. 100mg Test-Prop 3x per week is enough to give me a constant boner and shag anything with a pulse.

also, if you wished, you could increase your Test dose to 150mg 3x per week, just find that 6 weeks of jabbing near EOD is enough for me + you'll find gains hard to come by after 6 weeks so you'll be maintaining more than anything.


----------



## MountainGoat (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok more than likely will do the 3 jabs weekly of each at 100mg of each!

Will run the test 1-2 weeks past the npp and will only run the NPP for 6 weeks!

Have some nolva for pct already, so will add some clomid into pct.

Still thinking about having arimidex on standby and still not sure about the hcg.....???

Any input guys?


----------



## MountainGoat (Nov 2, 2009)

After reading some solid information on NPP.... and soem well experienced and long term members stating that they dont feel or notice any inprovement withh NPP from jabbing EOD and Every 3 days.....

I'm considering...Npp at 100mg/ml every 3rd day??

Test Prop Mon/Wed/Friday at 100mg.

Not running an oral.. as I wana see how i get on with Npp and Test prop stack, so cycle looks as follows:

Weeks 1-8 Test prop at 300mg/per week @ 3 jabs a week

Weels 1-6 Npp at 100mg every 3rd day

Looking to start HCG at 250iu at week 6 and contyinue along with pct, which will start 3 days after last test prop Jab and will be Nolva 20 mg a day and Clomid 50-100mg a day. Cliomid for the first 14 days and Nolva for a full 28 days with HCg finishing at week 2 of pct???

Any input guys??? HCG 1 shoy of 500iu or 2 shots of 250 iu??


----------



## MountainGoat (Nov 2, 2009)

Clubber

would appreciate your input to my cycle as the times coming closer for me to finalise it and get what i need for the cycle.

I dont wana run more than the 2 compounds for this cycle as this is my third cycle in 2 years.

1st was a tbol only cycle; 2nd was a EQ/Sust/Tbol Cycle for 12 weeks and this will be my third...

Ideally wana run the Npp and Test Prop @ a max of 300mg weekly; NPP weeks 1 -6 at 300mg weekly and Prop weeks 1-8 @ 300mg weekly (unsure about the hcg as have had mixed feedback on it and teh amount and frequency of use)

Start pct 4 days after last prop shot: weeks 1-2 clomid 50mg a day weeks 1-4 nolva 20mg a day??

Would appreciate some input from your experience and knowledge.

Thanks


----------

